

Why the dream of microfinance is turning sour - trotsky
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/why-the-dream-of-microfinance-is-turning-sour-2280814.html

======
sc68cal
I'm not surprised by this at all. As the article states, these companies
should have focused on providing savings services to the poor. Most of the
microfinance industry was just an outgrowth of the credit boom happening in
the West.

